# Echo watch!



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

After I ordered an Echo and decided it was great (at the $99 price), DH got an invitation. He ordered one so we can keep one downstairs and one upstairs. His estimated delivery date was late March. But he got them email that says it's on its way!
So Echo watch!


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

That's exciting! How fun that it'll be delivered so much earlier than expected.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Hmmmm.  It's Tuesday, the 24th.  Order page for my Echo says, "Arriving Thursday by 8:00 pm.  Not yet shipped."  Let's go guys!  I've had mucho trouble with delivery of my Voyage.  It should have been here last Saturday.  Hopefully I'll get that today.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Well, Echo #2 arrived yesterday.  It was 28 degrees outside so we let it sit inside for a while before turning it on.  This one set up properly the first time without having to use the reset feature.  Now I'm learning how to manage two Echos with the same app.  It's a little weird but it works pretty well.


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Even though I am constantly checking my email, I somehow missed that I had an invite to purchase an Echo way back on Jan. 6th.   My invite has long since expired, so I just put in a new one but I'm so bummed.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

It's 8:00 a.m. Order for my Echo on order page says "Arriving today by 8pm. Not yet shipped." So no "shipped" e-mail either. What's goin' on?

*ETA:* I e-mailed New delivery date is March 17.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Andra said:


> After I ordered an Echo and decided it was great (at the $99 price), DH got an invitation. He ordered one so we can keep one downstairs and one upstairs. His estimated delivery date was late March. But he got them email that says it's on its way!
> So Echo watch!


Andra, do you and your husband have separate Prime memberships?

Great!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sandpiper said:


> It's 8:00 a.m. Order for my Echo on order page says "Arriving today by 8pm. Not yet shipped." So no "shipped" e-mail either. What's goin' on?
> 
> *ETA:* I e-mailed New delivery date is March 17.


 

Have you contacted CS?

Betsy


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Andra, do you and your husband have separate Prime memberships?
> 
> Great!


We do now because I finally got frustrated with the music and stuff and bought my own membership in January when it was on sale for $72. But I requested the invitation back when his was the only Prime account in the house. And he requested one as well.
We do have the household accounts set up where our stuff will cross and the Echo will let us switch profiles from his stuff to mine and that was OK. I just wanted my own


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Have you contacted CS?
> 
> Betsy


I did by both phone and e-mail. I got $10 Amazon credit after I called about delivery date and another $10 that was in general mailing, I believe, to all whose deliveries were postponed. Then I have $5 due to Voyage delivery delay by Fed Ex. $25 to spend on Amazon.   

Don't know if it's been posted here -- For Echo CS: 
phone (877) 375-9365
e-mail [email protected]


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Andra said:


> We do now because I finally got frustrated with the music and stuff and bought my own membership in January when it was on sale for $72. But I requested the invitation back when his was the only Prime account in the house. And he requested one as well.
> We do have the household accounts set up where our stuff will cross and the Echo will let us switch profiles from his stuff to mine and that was OK. I just wanted my own


Just curious--when you just had the one Prime account, and you both got invitations, were you able to get the $99 price on both? 'Cause hubby would like to order another one, but he doesn't want to pay more than $99, and he doesn't have Prime.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

WOOO HOOO! (Is that how you spell it?) Amazon recently told me my new later delivery date is March 17. Just looked in my e-mail -- "Welcome to Amazon Echo" e-mail. Why so early? Then I saw e-mail -- Your Amazon Echo has shipped.  _Estimated_ delivery is Monday. Delivery by Fed Ex.  Really. After experience I had very recently with Fed Ex (Home Delivery) and my Voyage?! UPS, please.


----------



## D/W (Dec 29, 2010)

YAY, Bonnie! I hope your Echo arrives as promised this time. You'll enjoy it, I'm sure!


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

By what I see on Fed Ex tracking page -- I don't think delivery tomorrow is looking too promising. "Estimated delivery: N/A"  

Fed Ex is claiming "weather" again. It is OK here in the Chicago area. This time package is originating in California. 

*ETA:* Looking better. Fed Ex site now says delivery tomorrow. Currently Echo is in Memphis.

*ETA2:* It got to local Fed Ex facility 30 minutes ago. I will be here today.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Yay, Sandpiper. *keeps fingers crossed*

Betsy


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

Still waitin'. Fed Ex Ground was here. Nothin' for me. He said will be Fed Ex Express. Still waiting' . . . .

*ETA:* It was just delivered.   

Alexa is talking to me. I really like the Echo. I can see it coming in very handy when you want to make a quick note to your self, etc., etc., etc.  

The first time she talked, Burke, my Border Terrier, took a quizzical look at her.  Whoozat? Second time -- no reaction from him.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Just curious--when you just had the one Prime account, and you both got invitations, were you able to get the $99 price on both? 'Cause hubby would like to order another one, but he doesn't want to pay more than $99, and he doesn't have Prime.


Yes we were able to get two of them at $99 when I did not have my own dedicated Prime account. But I was on Duane's cuz I got free shipping etc even when I ordered. Does that help?


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

When I opened the box, I was a little unhappy to see another wall wart.  Oh no!    It's not too big -- not as bad as some.  I'm in an older one bedroom condo.  There aren't a lot of wall sockets.  (Building is app. 45 years old.  Built before cable and all this technology.)  Thought I might have to get another strip.  I didn't.  It's plugged into cord that has multiple normal-size sockets.


----------



## devalong (Aug 28, 2014)

Can the Echo connect to a smart TV?


----------



## JumpingShip (Jun 3, 2010)

Just ordered my Echo!   It's supposed to arrive mid-May to early June.   Maybe the date will be pushed up. Anyway, I  almost missed it again and only got one because of the reminder email that my invite was going to expire tomorrow. I have been watching my email like a hawk, and have done a search of my mail and spam folder for the invite to see when it was sent. There's no record of it. How can that be?


----------

